# Best inshore GPS for Mosquito Lagoon



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Well If your ever planning to travel with the skiff like to the Keys, ENP, Flamingo, or anywhere else in FL ....FMT chips are awesome ...but they can only run on Simrad/ Lowrance platforms. I would imagine FMT shows some great detail and tracks in ML also..someone else will have to verify that I have not bought my chips yet


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I would really like to get to the Everglades. One major reason I haven't been yet is................I have no idea where I'm going!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Simrad Evo3 9" is my vote


----------



## carolinanah2o (Jun 8, 2021)

Simrad Nss9 Evo3 on my waterman is a great unit. I don’t have a FMT chip, probably would if I lived in Florida but the CMap chip is really helpful seeing sand bars. Not 100% foolproof but helpful. Adding routes is really easy for running creeks. Map it out on a low tide then running at a mid tide you can easily follow to avoid any bars.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

+1 for Evo 9”. I like the knob for zoom in/out when using FMT.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks like nobody suggests the NSS7? Is there much difference other than size? (and price)


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Looks like nobody suggests the NSS7? Is there much difference other than size? (and price)


Better screen resolution (more pixels)


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

The NSS7 is a great unit, just small and hard to see while running. The NSS9 while slightly larger is a major improvement visibility wise. A buddy just got a great deal on a Lowrance HDS 9, nice unit as well.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm running Lowrance HDS 9


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Redtail said:


> The NSS7 is a great unit, just small and hard to see while running. The NSS9 while slightly larger is a major improvement visibility wise.


On top of being easy to see while running, I also like the 9 because it’s easier to see while poling if you’re coming up to a creek or any other structure if you’re fishing an unknown area.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow these are expensive, by the time I got an Evo3 and a SD chart card I'd be into what my skiff costs 

Are there good affordable options for those on a budget? Like would a older unit or handheld be good enough so I at least don't get lost in the everglades?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The Lowrance units are more affordable than the Simrad....but the Simrad is the best


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

+3 Simrad Evo3 9" is my vote


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Simrad GO9 is the more affordable unit. You could also run the navico platinum plus chip with satellite overlay. Both are cheaper than then the FMT and EVO3


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Or this BPS Hot Deal HDS9 Carbon


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe (Aug 16, 2019)

The Northern region of the Lagoon can be a real bitch of an area to run unless you really know your way around. We spent plenty of summers as kids doing just what you described to learn her. What you seek for the entire Lagoon area, North and South, or anywhere in Fl for that matter, is FMT. The imagery, detail and accuracy is far superior to Navionics. I prefer and run the Lowrance HDS 9 Live. I also agree additional visibility and clarity is worth the additional $$ over the 7" options


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

For the money you can't beat the Lowrance HDS9 Carbon that is on sale and add the FMT chip. All the same functionality of the Simrad except a + and - button to zoom vs the knob on the Simrad. I run the older HDS9 Gen 3 and it has been a great unit, the Carbon would be even better


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

From the OP's post, I get the feeling he isn't so worried about obstacle avoidance, etc., he just wants to see where he's at and what's around him. I have a Lowrance Elite Ti for the gulf, but have been almost completely frustrated in navigating the many canals and lakes local to me inland on the Nature Coast. I do have the StrikeLines chip for Cedar Key area, but it's useless for inland. I've also looked at the SE lakes chip but don't want to spend $100's for a huge area I don't need.










This is my close-in home area.










This is the expanded area. I'd like to run north to the Tsala Apopka lakes via canal, but it's very easy to get lost in the tangle of waterways and dead ends. This does at least give a good map - and leaves a track you can follow home.

Never, ever, thought I'd recommend Garmin - for the most part, their maps are absolute garbage - but my (now obsolete) handheld GPSmap60CSx has Topo2008 loaded and it's perfect for what I need - no depths or contours at all, but it does show great detail.

I'd be a happy man if that Topo2008 could be loaded in my Lowrance for a bigger screen - believe me, I've tried but it can't - but maybe some Garmin (choke) units would be compatible.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

For a little bit more of a budget option vs. the NSS, I had great luck with the Lowrance Elite FS 7". For me it runs great with both Navionics and FMT. I also saw the thread about BP's sale on the HDS9, I would jump on that if I were in the market for a new unit. 



https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lowrance-hds-9-carbon-fishfinder-gps-chartplotter-combo?irclickid=REHVwMU91xyIUfT01zze1XEeUkGRQb1dLwaT3g0&irpid=10078&irmpname=Skimbit%20Ltd.&irsharedid=microskiff.com&irgwc=1&hvarAID=impact&cm_soc=AFF



Side note derail - how do you like that coffin box setup for everyday use? Any issue walking around it going from bow to stern?


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

ZaneD said:


> Side note derail - how do you like that coffin box setup for everyday use? Any issue walking around it going from bow to stern?


I've always had the coffin box, so I don't really know anything different. I like having tons of room since I really use the boat mostly for sandbar runs with the kids these days. When I first got the boat I planned to cut the box out and run a side console for a ton of cockpit space, but over time it really has worked fine and I saw no need to do that.


----------



## NSBHeron (Mar 13, 2017)

I had a simrad go 9 on my waterman with navionics platinum plus. Showed plenty good enough to run around nsb and edgewater backwater


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Gogittum said:


> Never, ever, thought I'd recommend Garmin - for the most part, their maps are absolute garbage - but my (now obsolete) handheld GPSmap60CSx has Topo2008 loaded and it's perfect for what I need - no depths or contours at all, but it does show great detail.


I looked this up and it seems perfect for what I need as well, but how does it compare to just using your phone with a navionics app? Or google maps?


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

HDS 9 live with FMT is a great combo for a smaller skiff


----------



## Licking_tails (May 23, 2018)

I spent a lot of time researching units on my latest skiff build. I spoke multiple times with tech people at Simrad/ Lowrance. The Nss evo3 and the HDS live are effectively the exact same hardware, just with different plastic backs and a little different layout on the buttons. Same screen resolution and same processor. The 3 major differences are the cost, software, button layout. I chose the Lowrance. I previously had the Simrad. 

The lowrance units, at the time I purchased, were a couple $100 cheaper for same size. 

Simrad is really a yachting based piece of equipment and so the software has some features/ screens that are autopilot/ navigation based and pretty much useless on a flats skiff. Lowrance is a fishing oriented unit with a few more software features oriented to sonar functionality. The major software difference i liked with the Lowrance was that any of the data you wanted displayed on the screen (water temp, depth, time, speed, ect...) could be directly overlayed fonts size/ color/ location adjustable and not stuck in a dashboard panel down the side. It allows the effective screen area for the sonar or chart to be bigger and still be displaying the other info. You can choose to turn off the dashboard on the Simrad and get the full width screen but obviously you loose the other info. 

The button layout is a bit different between the two with the major difference being the zoom. The Simrad has a rotating knob vs the Lowrance has dedicated in/ out buttons. I found the dedicated buttons easier to push while running.

Super happy with my Lowrance but cant go wrong with either unit. FMT chips for the win in the Lagoon and Everglades!
Bobby


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't run Mosquito Lagoon but I do run the Keys, Flamingo, ENP, 10K Islands area in a boat that draws more water than your Waterman. I used to run a 10" Garmin and now run a 12" Simrad Evo3. I also have or have had FMT, Navionics Platinum +, CMORE, and Garmin HD Vision.

Since I'm running a Simrad now, I have both FMT and Navionics Platinum+ cards in the machine and will switch to which ever one I feel is best for the moment. I've even run both side by side in a split screen on occasion but sometimes it's best to keep your eyes on the water and read the clues.

The main difference is FMT uses imagery and has verified safe tracks. The other maps like Navionics and Garmin HD vision use cartography with contour lines. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. FMT has the contour line data but you can't see them in use due to the imagery.

For most guys that are not supremely comfortable reading contour lines while moving at speed, they will prefer the imagery that FMT offers. Although, I am convinced a lot of it due to the "ooh and awe factor" that an image provides. For guys like me, my default in Navionics+ because contour lines tell me a lot that imagery does not.

I'm going up to Hudson and Crystal River next month which is not on my South FL FMT card and I don't want to pay for a North FL card. I plan to my Navionics Platinum + but do wish I had a North FL FMT card because one thing that shows up better on imagery is oyster bars and rocks.

Btw, FMT recommends NSS over Go series and a 9" or larger screen. Check out their site before buying a GPS chartplotter. What I like about the Simrad is the choice of touch or the rotary knob. The knob is quicker and more useful than the Lowrance. If I'm not mistaken, and I could be, the 9" Simrad and larger units have a faster processor than the 7" Evo 3.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've never had anything but a handheld. I don't see where I would ever run a skinny new area on plane while also trying to watch a GPS screen. That is a recipe for running over something, into something or up on something. I am looking at adding an iPad to the skiff so I can pull up images when needed. I would also load iSailor and OnX on it.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> I looked this up and it seems perfect for what I need as well, but how does it compare to just using your phone with a navionics app? Or google maps?


I tried using my phone and my tablet (both Android) with GPS apps and couldn't read them in daylight. You would still need the mapping feature, too. I know others do and seem to like them, but for me it was un-usable. Garmin is very jealous of their stuff and I really doubt Topo 2008 would run on anything but a Garmin unit.

Somehow, Topo 2008 got deleted from my Base Camp on computer and those nicely detailed pictures no longer appear, tho' they still do on the GPS screen. A long, frustrating talk with a Garmin tech showed me that I can't load it back from the GPS into Base Camp - they want me to buy a new CD - something like $100. Mine is in storage in another state right now and I've got my heels dug in. To hell with their b.s. 

I haven't researched it yet - new idea - but I have a Garmin GPS in the car that has a good sized screen and was far less money than a dedicated handheld GPS and it would work quite well, I think, "IF" it will accept downloads. Dunno yet.`


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Lowrance Elite FS 9 with FMT chip. I spent three days navigating the Glades without issue. Great budget unit with buttons in addition to the touch screen. No issues zooming in and out.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

As far as batteries, I use an Amped Outdoors 30ah Lithium Battery. Small and under 7lbs and will power my gps for ~16 hours


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

This is really a great thread with real info and user feedback. I'm soon buying FMT and headed south


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Sublime said:


> I've never had anything but a handheld. I don't see where I would ever run a skinny new area on plane while also trying to watch a GPS screen. That is a recipe for running over something, into something or up on something. I am looking at adding an iPad to the skiff so I can pull up images when needed. I would also load iSailor and OnX on it.


That's what I've been thinking the whole time reading this thread, sounds scary to me lol.

Which hand held are you using?



Gogittum said:


> I haven't researched it yet - new idea - but I have a Garmin GPS in the car that has a good sized screen and was far less money than a dedicated handheld GPS and it would work quite well, I think, "IF" it will accept downloads. Dunno yet.`


Interesting, I have one as well....Are you talking about downloading Topo 2008 on the car unit? If you are seriously looking into this please keep me updated


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I've always had the coffin box, so I don't really know anything different. I like having tons of room since I really use the boat mostly for sandbar runs with the kids these days. When I first got the boat I planned to cut the box out and run a side console for a ton of cockpit space, but over time it really has worked fine and I saw no need to do that.


that's not a coffin box. a coffin box runs stem to stern. what you have is a guide box. I have the same and love it for storage. passengers love it too. mine used to rattle when running if no one was sitting on it util I found some awesome rubber weather seal used for autos.


----------



## 97redz3 (Feb 28, 2021)

carolinanah2o said:


> Simrad Nss9 Evo3 on my waterman is a great unit. I don’t have a FMT chip, probably would if I lived in Florida but the CMap chip is really helpful seeing sand bars. Not 100% foolproof but helpful. Adding routes is really easy for running creeks. Map it out on a low tide then running at a mid tide you can easily follow to avoid any bars.


I’m looking at the Evo3s now for my skiff. I’ve been playing with CMAP on my phone to get a feel for how it works. In Navionics, I can select a tide station and drag a time slider to see water depth changes as the day progresses. I can’t find a similar capability in CMAP. Does CMAP show different water depths at different times of the day? I can’t seem to find a way to do that in their mobile app.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

97redz3 said:


> I’m looking at the Evo3s now for my skiff. I’ve been playing with CMAP on my phone to get a feel for how it works. In Navionics, I can select a tide station and drag a time slider to see water depth changes as the day progresses. I can’t find a similar capability in CMAP. Does CMAP show different water depths at different times of the day? I can’t seem to find a way to do that in their mobile app.


Get the EVO3 and skip the EVO3_S. It costs half the money and there is no difference in performance you will ever notice on any skiff.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

HDS Carbon9 with FMT here


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

HDS 9Live with FMT for me


----------



## carolinanah2o (Jun 8, 2021)

97redz3 said:


> I’m looking at the Evo3s now for my skiff. I’ve been playing with CMAP on my phone to get a feel for how it works. In Navionics, I can select a tide station and drag a time slider to see water depth changes as the day progresses. I can’t find a similar capability in CMAP. Does CMAP show different water depths at different times of the day? I can’t seem to find a way to do that in their mobile app.


I just looked at mine quickly and didn’t see a way to do that. Ill try again with more time and let you know.


----------

